

Is there an app that would help me find 100 friends for a birthday party - blleep

My birthday is coming, I want to find as many friends as possible, old or new, for my big birthday party. However, I&#x27;ve only been in the bay area for a few months. Can anyone help me out?
======
7beersonthewall
[https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-TIXMxmH3AUo/AAAAAAAAAAI/A...](https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-TIXMxmH3AUo/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAII/eglBOPmRq3s/photo.jpg)

------
dozzie
You don't have friends here yet. What you want is an application that allows
you to invite 100 more-or-less random people.

And why that many, anyway? What for?

------
Jeremy1026
Facebook?

